
An Introduction to Deep Learning - felix_thursday
http://blog.algorithmia.com/introduction-to-deep-learning-2016/
======
singham
I found this panel video to be quite good discussion of DL.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=furfdqtdAvc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=furfdqtdAvc)

------
amelius
> Ford predicts self-driving cars will see widespread use within the next five
> years. The U.S. government has gotten on board by issuing safety guidelines.

I would love to see what those guidelines entail. For example, how thoroughly
do systems need to be retested after major and minor updates? And how are we
going to enforce those safety guidelines, given the scandals with emission
guidelines (which is a much less complicated territory) we've seen lately
(e.g. VW).

~~~
johncolanduoni
Emission guidelines are less complicated, but I suspect more gameable. Also if
systems break the guidelines, the result is likely to be detected by end
users, to put it lightly.

~~~
amelius
Yes, but consider the dilemma: recalling or grounding hundreds of thousands of
vehicles with a bug, fixing the bug and testing it for thousands of driving-
hours (this will take weeks), and then patching those vehicles. Versus: making
a quick fix and quietly uploading it.

Therefore, one thing I think should happen is that governments should forbid
companies to upload fixes to cars directly. Instead, the uploading should be
done by a government-controlled agency, and it should check that those uploads
are at least X weeks/months old.

